# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  HCU-Client software v1.0.0.0348 The update was uploaded by ShamsEldeen Victory

## Shamseldeen Victory

*HCU-Client software v1.0.0.0348 The update was uploaded by ShamsEldeen Victory*  *Added support for:**
Bootloader, FRP code reading, IMEI, MEID, SN, PCM SN, Vendor, Country repair, FRP unlock, Huawei ID unlock.*  *Huawei Enjoy 9
DUB-AL00
DUB-AL20
DUB-TL00*  *Huawei Y7 2019
DUB-LX1*  *Y7 Prime 2019
DUB-L21*  *Huawei Y7 Pro 2019
DUB-LX2
DUB-L22*  *Huawei Honor 8C
BKK-LX1
BKK-L21*  *Huawei Honor Changwan 8C
BKK-AL10
BKK-TL00
BKK-AL00*  *Huawei G Elite Plus
SLA-L03* *P9 lite mini
SLA-L02
SLA-L22
SLA-L23*  *Huawei Honor 8X Max
ARE-AL00*  *Huawei Y Max
ARS-LX2
ARS-L22*  *Many fixes and improvements*   *+ more fixes in new update
v1.0.0.0348**  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## star_zam

what is the password? 
thank you alot

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> what is the password? 
> thank you alot

 *www.4gsmmaroc.com*

----------


## looper

شكرا على هذا الموقع

----------


## HussamSD

شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## garmavich

thanks very much sir

----------


## Relu

Thank you for the link

----------


## smsm20062009

:Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ :Big Grin: َ

----------


## dkartachi

thank you very much

----------


## kesharo

merci beaucoup mon frere

----------


## azekria27

شكراً جزيلاً

----------


## ghghawi

ششكراششكراششكرا

----------


## ahmadbk2020

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## YAM&YESO

Can you give us alla the informations

----------


## louaymsh

fdfjdsbfjkdsbdsbdbvhdbkjdfkdfkd

----------


## ahmedagwa0

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## aimar0508

Chokran super

----------


## HCU2006

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## aalbishi

What is the password?

----------

